#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Erfahrungen mit MBT bzw. Joya Schuhen? >

## JanineA

Liebes Hallo an alle, 
wie einige vielleicht wissen plage ich mich seit 4 Monaten mit Achillessehnenansatzreizungen/entzündungen herum.  
Nun bin ich in einem Sanitätshaus einmal in diese Joya-Schuhe geschlüpft (Weiterentwicklung von MBT) und muss sagen, dass es sich sehr gut angefühlt hat.  
Hat jemand Erfahrungen von euch mit diesen Schuhen? 
Da das Sanihaus natürlich verkaufen will, bin ich bei Lobpreisungen immer etwas kritisch, darum wünsche ich mir neutrale Meinungen. 
Liebe Grüße, Janine

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Janine 
Die Joya-Schuhe kenne ich nicht, laufe aber regelmäßig in MBT-Schuhen herum. Sie sind keine herkömmlichen Schuhe, sondern gelten als Trainingsgerät. Die runde "Wackelsohle" zwingt zu einem aufrechten Gang mit kurzen Schritten. Für den Rücken und das Becken sind sie damit etwas Gutes, auch weil sie beim Laufen nicht so stauchen. Du kannst auch im Stand deine Waden ohne Aufwand dehnen. 
Du kannst sie anfangs nicht den ganzen Tag tragen, sondern nur stundenweise. Sie verursachen nämlich einen wunderhübschen Muskelkater bis in den Schulterbereich hinauf. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass sie deine Achillessehnenreizung zunächst verstärken. Aber insgesamt gesehen, sind sie eine gute Investition. Beim Kauf der MBT gibt es auch einen kostenlosen Laufkurs dazu, wo deine Lauftechnik geschult wird. Bei den Joya-Schuhen wird es vermutlich auch so sein. Also probiere es aus. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## JanineA

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort - hab mir heute schon ein paar Joyas gekauft (diese Stiefelchen, superwarm für mich Frostbeule ideal). Fühlen sich supergut an  :Smiley: 
Mal gespannt, ob es Früchte trägt.  
Schönen Abend und Gruss, Janine

----------


## feli

Meine Arbeitskollegin lief lange Zeit damit herum und spürte eine deutliche Verbesserung ihrer Beschwerden.
Nun hatte sie eine erneute Operation an den Füßen,- und wird Ihren Beruf überhaupt nicht mehr ausüben können.
Der Arzt, sowie ihr Orthopäde sagen, " es wäre das Schimmste was sie hätte machen können diese Schuhe zu tragen.
Das wäre Ihrer Erkrankung überhaupt nicht zuträglich gewesen.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## JanineA

Hallo Feli, 
ui, das ist ja übel. Es wäre interessant zu wissen, was für eine Erkrankung sie hatte? 
Grüße, Janine

----------


## Nicky

Hi, 
vielleicht kann ich ja auch meinen Senf dazugeben.... 
Ich habe mich auch von den Leuten im Sanitätshaus bequatschen lassen und habe für sehr teures Geld die MBT Schuhe gekauft. Nun muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich eine angeborene Hüftdysplasie habe. Ich habe recht schnell Beschwerden gehabt und die Leute im Sanitätshaus haben gesagt, dass sich das mit der Zeit gibt, es würde halt daran liegen, dass die ganze Muskulatur sich umstellen müsse etc. leider wurde es aber immer schlimmer und ich habe es dann aufgegeben. 
Stattdessen hat meine Freundin diese Schuhe weitergetragen und sie ist nach wie vor total begeistert und wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat sie bereits 3 Paar von diesen. 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du den Erfolg erzeilst den Du Dir erhoffst. Aber achte auch auf Deinen Körper und evtl. Warnsignale. 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir! 
VG 
Nicky

----------


## feli

Meine Arbeitskollegin hatte verschiedene Probleme die Ihr Schmerzen beim Laufen bereiteten.
Sicherlich hat sie in Ihrem Alter auch Verschleißprobleme an der Wirbelsäule, hinzu kam eine Arthrose im Kniegelenk nach einem Unfall und eine Hallux Operation.
Was ihr im Endeffekt die meißten Probleme mit den MBT Schuhen, die Ihr von der Krankengymnastik empfohlen wurden bereitete, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Leider hat sie aber nun Nekrosen an den Gelenken des Fußes und läuft schlechter als je zuvor.
Ich glaube am problematischsten dürfte die Halluxoperation gewesen sein mit den Schuhen.
Vielleicht ist es besser wenn man seinen behandelnden Arzt fragt, ob diese Schuhe individuell geeignet sind.
Sie hatte die mir jahrelang ans Herz legen wollen,- weil ich meine Schuhe vom Orthopäden umgearbeitet bekomme, wegen eines Fersensporns. 
Ich wollte aber lieber auf das albewährte zurückgreifen und erstmal abwarten bis Langzeitergebnisse für diese Schuhe vorliegen. Eigentlich sollte ein Fuß ja abrollen beim Auftreten.
Bei einem Knickfuß sollen die Schuhe sogar gefährlich sein weil die Ferse keinen Halt findet.- Liebe Grüße Christa

----------


## JanineA

Hallo an alle, 
mein Fazit nach einer Woche Joya Schuhen: 
Ich will nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben, das vorweg.  
Mit gutem Gewissen kann ich sagen, dass ich mich sehr wohl in den Schuhen fühle.  
Mein Fersenschmerz ist zurückgegangen (wohl auch keine Kunst, nachdem ich die harten Einlagen des anderen Schuhtechnikers verbannt habe, welche lt. dem anderen Schuhtechniker (von dem ich auch die Joya Empfehlung habe) eher provokativ wirkten und auch nicht so gefertigt waren, wie er sensomotorische Einlagen mir gefertigt hätte). 
Ich laufe nicht mehr wie eine 90jährige, sondern bewegen mich zusehens normal - wenn ich in den Schuhen bin, barfuß eier ich immer noch ziemlich, wohl auch aus Angst vor Schmerz). 
Muskelkater hatte ich in den Pobacken ganz beachtlich, doch dieser schwand auch schnell.  
Ich trage die Joyas auch zuhause, möchte mir - wenn die Entwicklung weiterhin gut ist die nächsten Tage - ein zweites Pärchen kaufen, welche ich dann in der Wohnung tragen kann, denn immer Straßenschuhe reinigen nach jedem Gang macht auch nicht so viel Spaß  :Zwinker:  
Berichte weiter  :Smiley:  
LG Janine

----------


## JanineA

Update: Bin gestern mal etwas mehr gelaufen, da die Achillen-Ansätze  nicht mehr so sehr schmerzen, heute hab ich nun beachtliches Spüren im  Schulter-Nacken-Bereich und Kreuzbein. Beides sind generell meine  Schwachstellen. Muskelkater?!?!?!

----------


## Christiane

Jo, das ist Muskelkater. Man läuft ja mit den Schuhen in einer anderen Körperhaltung. Wenn du täglich 2 - 3 Stunden darin läufst und wöchentlich um ca 30 Minuten steigerst, dürfte der Muskelkater bald vergessen sein.

----------


## JanineA

@Christine
Mh, bissl stutzig macht mich nur:  ich marschier' doch nur schon seit jetzt einer Woche rum. Da war's nach dem 1. Tragen nur 2 Tage im Po... Kam dein Muskelkater immer mal an anderen Stellen mit Tag(es)abstand?

----------


## Christiane

Ich hatte in den ersten Tagen Schmerzen in den Waden und Po, hatte sie zu der Zeit aber nur stundenweise getragen. Als ich die Tragezeit verlängerte hatte, ist der Muskelkater zum Schultergürtel hochgewandert. Ich glaube, so nach 2 oder 3 Wochen konnte ich dann schmerzfrei laufen.

----------


## JanineA

OK, das beruhigt mich Hasenfuß dann wieder  :Zwinker: 
Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich weiterentwickelt. Werde berichten.

----------


## JanineA

Muskelschmerzen im Schulterbereich schwächen ab, unterer Rücken bessert sich auch ein wenig.  
Neu und nachdenklich stimmend: Muskelirritation (?) an der Fußsohle, an dem Muskel zwischen Ferse und großem Zeh (da wo man/frau auch gerne mal einen Krampf bekommt).  
Hilfe, Christiane, dir auchbekannt? Bzw. hast ne Erklärung hierfür? 
Da es doch schon recht beachtlich spürbar, bin ich verunsichert.

----------


## Christiane

In dem Bereich gibt es eine Sehnenplatte und auch einige Muskeln, die das Längsgewölbe halten. Zumindest meine MBT haben kein geformtes Fußbett, wie ist das bei den Joyas? Da man darin anders steht und läuft, ist das natürlich auch eine neue Situation für die Füße. Die Irritation gibt sich aber mit der Zeit.

----------


## JanineA

Genau, auch die Joyas haben kein geformtes Fußbett. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann liegt das Hauptgewicht des Körpers genau in dem geschilderten Bereich.  
Spannend das ganze, hätte ich nicht die langwierige Achillengeschichte, wäre ich wohl auch etwas relaxter  :Zwinker:

----------


## JanineA

Update: 
War bei dem Schuhtechniker (Chef), welcher mir die Joyas verkaufte. 
Ich solle die Schuhe jetzt nur 1/2 Tag tragen und dann langsam wieder steigern. Meine Fußmuskulatur war wohl überfordert.  
Nunja... da der Joya damit wirbt (und die Angestellte nichts gegenteiliges auf mein Fragen sagte) "anziehen und loslaufen" und eben keine Eingewöhnung wie beim MBT, hab ich das auch gemacht, zwangsweise und dankbar, weil ich ja sonst kaum in einen Schuh schmerzfrei konnte. Jetzt habe ich meine Walber Clogs wieder in Gebrauch und trage sie in geschlossenen Räumen in der joyafreien Zeit.  
Also an alle die sich Joyas zulegen und auf meinen Thread stoßen: EINGEWÖHNEN  
Man lernt ja nur dazu.

----------


## JanineA

Update: 
Seit 4 Tagen muß ich die Joyas nun in die Ecke stellen. Die Sehnen im Längsgewölbe fanden das gar nicht mehr witzig. Meine Physio hat den Fuß genau abgetastet und die Sehnenirritation bestätigt. Na super. Nun habe ich noch ein Problemchen mehr. Den irgendwie will die Sehne rechts sich nicht erholen. Lins gehts, doch meine rechte Fußsohle fühlt sich an, wie wenn ich eine harte unelastische Platte unter den Füßen hätte. Dementsprechend toll ist auch das Laufen.
Die Achillessehennansätze sind natürlich auch nicht das Gelbe.  
Bin jetzt seit Dienstag getapet (richtig geschrieben?) an beiden Füßen/Waden. 
Genervte Grüße, Janine

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Janine 
Hast du Voltaren-Salbe oder eine Wärmesalbe oder Ähnliches zu Hause? Da kannst du unter dem Fuß einmassieren. Zusätzlich kannst du Fußgymnastik zur Stabilisierung des Längsgewölbes betreiben: Zehen maximal nach unten einkrallen, Zehen soweit wie möglich nach oben strecken, ein paar mal im Wechsel. Oder versuchen, eine Zeitung/ein Tuch mit den Zehen zu zerknüllen oder in Fetzen zu reißen.   
Gruß Christiane

----------


## JanineA

Hallo Christiane, 
ja, da bin ich fleißig bei. Die Übungen hat mir meine liebe KG ans Herz gelegt. Es wird langsam besser. Himmel, A**** und Zwirn, dieser Fußzirkus wird doch nun mal bald ein Ende haben?!
Ich verstehe gar nicht wirklich, wie ich mir diese Made eingefangen habe. Auf gute Schuhe achtete ich die letzten 10 Jahre, meist Rieker, Geox. 
Gestern habe ich mir ein paar Waldläufer Stiefel und ein Paar Schnürschuhe von Finn Comfort zugelegt und teste sie jetzt mal eine Woche lang in der Wohnung.  
Achillessehnenansätze/Fersenbeine sind immer noch gestresst.  
Christiane, hast du da Erfahrungswerte von deinen Patienten, wie lange die rummachen und mit was sie gute Erfahrung gemacht haben (gerne auch Schuhtipps)? 
Gruß, Janine

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Janine 
wer zu Sehnenreizungen neigt, hat die Probleme immer wieder. Die Entzündung kann dann durchaus einige Wochen dauern. Bestehende Fußschäden und auch das Gangbild müssen immer wieder korrigiert werden. Ich gehen mal davon aus, dass deine Physio da schon ein Auge drauf hat. 
Schuhe sollten bei bestehenden Probleme eine gepolsterteSohle (Gelkissen) haben, sie dürfen auch im Innenraum des Schuhs gepolstert sein. Das ist am ehesten bei Spotschuhen der Fall. Es gibt ja inzwischen spezielle Sportschuhläden, die das geeignete Modell für dich heraussuchen. Oder du wendest dich an einen orthopädischen Schuhmacher, die haben auch viele Tricks auf Lager. Trägst du momentan Einlagen? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## JanineA

Hallo Christine,  
bislang hatte ich keine Sehnenreizungen, hoffe mal, es bleibt nur eine kleine unangenheme Epoche meines Lebens. 
Nein, neue Einlagen habe ich noch nicht. Aber bereits ein Rezept seit letzter Woche, da der Ortho von den Ersten nicht begeistert war.  
Im Moment ist es so, dass ich schon Stress bekomme bei dem herausnehmbaren Finn Comfort Fußbett. Hatte sie am WE für eine Stunde an und schon wieder mehr Gemoser an den Fußmuskeln. 
Relativ Ruhe ist derzeit nur in meinen Walber Clogs (Hausschuhe) oder in ganz weichen Rieker Stiefeletten, ohne groß Fußbett. 
Optisch sind meine Füße für die Physio eigentlich recht unauffällig. Außer eben die verhärtete Muskulatur derzeit unten. Ganz leichten Hallux rechts und leichten Knickfuß ebenfalls rechts. Mehr nicht, gut gedehnt, voll beweglich wenn ich liege. Aber kaum stehe ich auf den Füßchen  :Sad:  Selbst merke ich, dass ich gerade rechts immer auf die Außenseite beim Laufen ausweiche. Wie ich mir das angezüchtet habe, weiß ich nicht genau.  
Der Ortho sagt gar nix zum Knickfuß, auf dem Rezept steht Senk-Spreizfuß. Doch diese Meinung teilt meine Physio nicht wirklich. 
Rolle ich richtig ab, spinnt der besagte Muskel-Sehnenbereich zwischen Großzehe und Ballen.
Meine Fersenbeine sind nach wie vor auch nicht der Hit. 
Grüßchen zum Montag, Janine

----------


## DieForscherin

Ich melde mich hier mal zu Wort, da ich meine Diplomarbeit zum Thema "instabile Schuhe", wie den MBT zb, gemacht habe.
Die Meldungen hier decken sich ziemlich gut mit dem derzeitigen Wissensstand in der Forschung. Man kann einfach nicht gut abschätzen, wie sich diese instabilen schuhe auf den Einzelnen auswirken und nachdem wirtschaftliche Gesichtspunkte dahinterstehen, werden sie auch fleißig (zum Teil auch aus Unwissenheit) an die "falschen" Leute und ohne wirkliche Anweisungen verkauft. Zudem macht mich ein Produkt, dass bei Markteinführung so als eine Art "Allheilmittel" angepriesen wird (die BEhauptungen wurden nach und nach eh immer kleiner ...) auch erst einmal stutzig. 
Für viele ist so ein Schuh ein sehr gutes Trainingsgerät, darüber hinaus können tatsächlich durch den völlig veränderten Bewegungsablauf manche Überlastungsbeschwerden einfach abklingen. Um das abschätzen zu können, muss man allerdings VORHER die individuelle Fußfunktion kennen, um überhaupt einen MBT-Schuh in Erwägung zu ziehen - und dann auch zunächst zumindest unter therapeutischer Aufsicht verwenden. Nach einiger Zeit ist der Abrieb an der Sohle zu kontrollieren, ob der physiologisch, "normal", ist. 
So wie hier beschrieben, dürfte eine Entzündung der Flexor Hallucis Sehne vorliegen - die Großzehe musste also auf einmal mehr tun, als sie gewohnt war. Das entspricht auch dem subjektiven Gefühl, dass normalerweise mehr über den Vorfußaußenrand abgerollt wird - da fängt sehr häufig die Großzehe an, dies ausgleichen zu wollen. Alles in Allem hat es da aber vorher schon deutliche Probleme bei der zeitlichen Abstimmung der Fußmuskulatur gegeben - und das kann ein Schuh allein nicht beheben, wenn sogar ein Physiotherapeut viele Einheiten dafür benötigt, um ein Umlernen und Automatisieren des richtigen Gangbildes zu bewirken. 
Zu den Diagnosen die auf den Überweisungen/Rezepten stehen: In Österreich zumindest ist es so, dass zb Einlagen nur bei bestimmten standardisierten Diagnosen bezahlt werden - wenn der eigene Fuß da nicht reinfällt, bekommt man nix. Deshalb schreibt man das einfach auf die Verordnung drauf, auch, wenn kein eindeutiger oder sehr ausgeprägter Platt-, Senk-, Knick- oder Sonstwas-Fuß vorliegt. Dem Patienten zuliebe.
Allerdings muss ich dazu auch sagen, dass fast jeder Patient, der zu mir kommt, einen "diagnostizierten" Plattfuß hat und tatsächlich habe ich in meiner mehrjährigen Laufbahn vielleicht eine Handvoll (!) echte Plattfüße gehabt, davon brauchte nicht einmal jeder eine Behandlung. Und dafür gibt es nicht wenige Personen mit gesundem Fußgewölbe und keinerlei Fehlstellungen, die aber über eine schlechte Fußfunktion verfügen und davon dann auf lange Sicht Beschwerden bekommen, welche natürlich behandlungsbedürftig sind.

----------

